
[Show HN] Text Piper – Composable Unix-Like Text Processing Commands in Web Form - oh_teh_meows
https://www.textpiper.com/grep?wonderful
======
oh_teh_meows
Author here!

What can you do with it:

1\. String together Unix-like text processing functions into a text processing
pipeline.

2\. Share said pipeline with friends and co-workers through a transparent
link.

3\. Since the functions are encoded in the URL, you can even compose functions
without getting on the website! Just start typing a link:
www.textpiper.com/grep?total/col?2&3/sort?asc/replace?dollars=yens

4\. Your data is safe since it doesn't get out of the browser, but I'm aware
that composed URLs could get logged. In future I'll add opaque URL.

It's very much a prototype and a work in progress, and as you can tell
already, my UX skills leave a lot to be desired. Feedback is very much
appreciated!

